# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Spectaculair gewichtsverlies met soep dieet

## FRANCOIS580

Spectaculair gewichtsverlies met soep dieet 

*Het soepdieet was ooit een échte rage, en is nu weer terug van lang weggeweest. Het soepdieet is gebaseerd op het aangepaste dieet dat hartpatiënten kregen voorgeschoteld voor ze een hartoperatie ondergingen. Dat dit eenzijdige soepdieet zo'n populariteit geniet heeft het ongetwijfeld te danken aan de spectaculaire resultaten die je er in een minimum van tijd mee kan boeken. Wat zijn de principes van dit soepdieet, en is het voor iedereen even effciënt? Welke effecten heeft dit soepdieet op je gezondheid?*

Wil je met dit soep dieet maximaal resultaat bereiken, dan moet je het strikt volgen. Het soep dieet valt op door zijn minimale calorie- inname. Zoals de naam al laat vermoeden, mag je enkel soep eten en dan nog uitsluitgend volgens een welbepaald recept. Het is dus zeker niet zo dat je met dit dieet om het even welke soep mag eten.

*Vetverbrandingssoep als basis dieet*

De basis van dit soep dieet vormt een vetverbrandende soep, waarvan je zoveel mag eten als je wil. Deze vetverbrandende soep bevat immers geen caloriën, en dit zonder dat je door het 
traditionele hongergevoel wordt overvallen. Dit soep dieet vergt heel wat doorzettingsvermogen om het gewenste resultaat te bereiken. 

*Soepdieet gedurende maximum zeven dagen*

Omdat dit zo'n strikt en eenzijdig dieet is, raden diëtisten aan dit dieet niet langer dan zeven dagen te volgen. Na die eerste zeven dagen, stop je minstens twee dagen waarin je weer eet zoals voor het soep dieet. Volg je dit soep dieet langer dan zeven dagen, dan krijg je veel te weinig voedingsstoffen binnen en krijg je een tegenovergesteld effect. Laat je darmfunctie het tijdens dit dieet afweten, dan neem je een kopje zemelen of muesli.

*Basis van het soep dieet*

De ingrediënten van deze vetverbrandende soep zijn:

•Zes grote uien
•Drie grote tomaten
•Eén witte kool
•Drie groene paprika's
•Eén bos selder
•Vier wortelen
•Eén pakje soepmix.../...

*Link bij dit artikel*

- FRANCOIS580 - 

leefgezonder.blogspot.com

----------


## sietske763

dit hele dieet heeft dus helemaal geen zin, omdat je zelf ook al schrijft dat je vocht en spierweefsel ""verbrand""
en het gaat tenslotte om vet vemindering.

----------


## FRANCOIS580

Dan zijn we het met elkaar eens he Sietske. Onze rol hier is enkel informatief... Hoeveel 'zwaargewichten' volgen geen soepdieet om definitief van hun overgewicht verlost te raken?

----------


## christel1

Zou je dan niet beter als titel zetten "HOE ONGEZOND IS HET SOEPDIEET" ? Zijn blijkbaar meer nadelen aan verbonden dan voordelen als ik het zo lees.

----------

